# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Amy McRee

## melfox4

Just a quick question. I watch channel 9 quite often but lately I have noticed that Amy McRee's face seems lsightly distorted. Does anyone know if she has had cosmetic work done? She just doesn't look the same. Has anyone else noticed this?

----------


## drum4no1

Im glad im not the only one that thought this.  Thats ok because Meliisa Maynarich is much more attractive.

----------


## melfox4

It seems to be around her eyes.  She squints all the time and it seems that she can't open them fully.  She no longer looks like what she did in her Channel 9 promos.  And she seems to be wearing quite a bit more makeup which makes it looked like it is caked on or something.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> It seems to be around her eyes.  She squints all the time and it seems that she can't open them fully.  She no longer looks like what she did in her Channel 9 promos.  And she seems to be wearing quite a bit more makeup which makes it looked like it is caked on or something.


Looks like sumbudy dun tolt her twice!

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Countdown until somebody posts the bikini pic again...

----------


## Intrepid

> Countdown until somebody posts the bikini pic again...



 :Please:

----------


## drumsncode

What makes a woman look in the mirror at age 32 and decide she needs to make changes?  Amy was one of the most beautiful women ever to grace our airwaves, and I never thought I'd see this kind of thing from her.

----------


## melfox4

It's such a shame.  There was no need for her to do anything like that.  I wonder if it was her decision or if she was pressured to change by the higher ups.

----------


## Turanacus

yeah, me and my girl are both Amy fans because she's hot but lately I'd pass.  her cheeks and eyes have gone through a situation.

----------


## Chefdavies

I talked with some friends of mine in the biz, they said she had a face lift about 2 years ago. But I agree it seems like maybe her face is "relaxing" from the lift

----------


## FritterGirl

> I talked with some friends of mine in the biz, they said she had a face lift about 2 years ago. But I agree it seems like maybe her face is "relaxing" from the lift


A face lift at 30?  Wow, I just figured she OD'd on the botox, which is why her face hardly moves and her brows look like they are practically in her hairline.  She kind of just looks like a cupie-doll.

She is a beautiful girl, and it is sad she felt she had to make such drastic changes.  What's more sad, is that society continues to put so much pressure on females to "look" a certain type in order to succeed in certain businesses.  The standards are definitely different for women.

Guess brain power won't always get you where you want to go.

----------


## Turanacus

Boobs and brain power are the only things that should determine a woman's success.  I agree with FritterGirl, it is a shame that society's pressure causes women to take such drastic measures to "stay ahead of the game."  

It seems like Amy would look at Linda Cavanaugh and realize she has plenty of time left before she needs to resort to facelifts and botox.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

What in the heck do boobs have to do with it?

----------


## Turanacus

Are you seriously asking me that or are you just joking around?

----------


## Matt

> Im glad im not the only one that thought this.  Thats ok because Meliisa Maynarich is much more attractive.


True dat.

Melissa Maynarich is the new Amy McRee.

----------


## scott

I have another question about Amy.  Does she have a daughter?  
I don't really know much about it but, it seems like something was said last Mothers Day that gave me that clue! Amy never really talks about it or anything else personal, so maybe I'm way off base?  Anyone know more????

----------


## oneforone

She does have a daughter... but she only talks about her when generally speaking of her. Would you mention your personal life, and your family on the air? I would not do it. You never know what kind of psychotic losers are out there watching you. Revealing too much personal information may put you and your family in danger.

Amy Mcree may not even be her real name. It may be an altered version of her real name or a made up screen name. Most media types change their name to protect their identity and to give them a little privacy.

----------


## mediamaniac

Amy WAS beautiful just the way she WAS...so why she had some "work' is beyond me.  She's WAY too young to be worried about a new "look", especially when she was already one of the most attractive female anchors in the market.  Jessica and Maggie at 5, Meg and Ali at 4, Robin, Melissa and Amanda at 9...all quite striking and yes, even Linda at 4 still has it goin' on in her mid-50's.  Amy got some bad advice from someone...she was just FINE the way she was.

----------


## BailJumper

> Amy Mcree may not even be her real name. It may be an altered version of her real name or a made up screen name. Most media types change their name to protect their identity and to give them a little privacy.


What world are you living in? Our newscasters don't use fake names. A couple have kept their maiden names for a variety of reasons. Some radio people use fake names, but usually that is because their real name is too plain or they want some goofy "Ronny Rocket" type moniker.

----------


## Intrepid

Since we're talking about other female news personalities, I feel compelled to mention Jennifer Pierce, who anchors the weekend morning editions of News9.  

I think she is extremely attractive, especially now that she no longer has her hair pulled back and is a normal color.  That blonde-ish color she had just didn't look right on her.

Unfortunately, this picture from news9.com does not do her justice:

News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports | Jennifer Pierce

----------


## SoonerBorn1973

> Since we're talking about other female news personalities, I feel compelled to mention Jennifer Pierce, who anchors the weekend morning editions of News9.  
> 
> I think she is extremely attractive, especially now that she no longer has her hair pulled back and is a normal color.  That blonde-ish color she had just didn't look right on her.
> 
> Unfortunately, this picture from news9.com does not do her justice:
> 
> News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports | Jennifer Pierce


Agreed. Jennifer Pierce is major league. She doesn't get much credit for her hotness. Probably because of her time slot. And I've never understood the attraction people have with Robin Marsh. IMHO, if it's not her voice annoying me, it's her schnozz and the hooker earrings. And the newest infatuation with Melissa Maynarich is just as puzzling. Not hot at all.

If you ask me, KOCO has the lock on the hotness factor in this market. Jessica, Maggie, Constance and the new girls Darriella and Amanda. All are sizzling.

As far as KFOR goes, Ali and Meg are easy on the eyes. Bobbie Miller is cute, as well.

What was this thread about anyway? :Backtotopic:

----------


## melfox4

After looking at the link provided about Jennifer Pierce I decided to look at all of the News 9 reporters and noticed that John Holcomb was missing from the Sports Section.  I watched him and Blevins on Sunday nights but I haven't been able to in the past several weeks.  Anyone know where he went?

----------


## drumsncode

Yeah, I lose my train of thought too, when it comes to talking about beautiful women! ;-)

It's amazing that there has never been a dedicated Amy McRee thread on this board.  Sadly, it had to come for all the wrong reasons.

But since we're talking about beautiful women, I'm surprised that no one ever mentions the extraordinarily beautiful Sana Syed on FOX25, anchoring on Saturday nights.  Maybe no one watches FOX on Saturday, but she's worth recording.

----------


## Andrew4OU

> What world are you living in? Our newscasters don't use fake names. A couple have kept their maiden names for a variety of reasons. Some radio people use fake names, but usually that is because their real name is too plain or they want some goofy "Ronny Rocket" type moniker.


Keaton Fuchs, now in Wichita Falls, changed his named to Keaton Fox.

----------


## Intrepid

> Keaton Fuchs, now in Wichita Falls, changed his named to Keaton Fox.



And I think Quin Tran, who is (or used to be) on Ch. 4 news, is also using an alternate name.

----------


## Intrepid

> After looking at the link provided about Jennifer Pierce I decided to look at all of the News 9 reporters and noticed that John Holcomb was missing from the Sports Section.  I watched him and Blevins on Sunday nights but I haven't been able to in the past several weeks.  Anyone know where he went?



Technically, Holcomb is the S.D. at Ch. 6 in Tulsa, so it could be that when Ch. 9 launched their new site, they decided to keep him off there.

If you go to News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports | Home and click on sports, there is a section where you can send a message to Dean and John.

Here's John's bio:  KOTV.com - The News On 6

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> Keaton Fuchs, now in Wichita Falls, changed his named to Keaton Fox.


I think it is kind of obvious why he changed his name.

----------


## Easy180

> I think it is kind of obvious why he changed his name.


Exactly

He is obviously an animal lover

----------


## Karried

Lol

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I can't believe that people actually pay this much attention to how attractive news women are.

Not that I see anything wrong with it...But when I watch the news, all I care about is the actual news. Not that local stations talk about much that impacts my life...But still...Who cares how big some newscasters boobs are? Who cares that one of them has a bikini picture floating around? So do I, but no big deal is made out of it. And I'm _damn_ famous.



I'm also going before a judge to change my name to "Fuchs" too.

----------


## CrimsonOberon

I watch the news for the actual new stories, but I think most can be forgiven if they can't help but notice how hot Jessica Schambach (my personal favorite) looks that day.  Same with all the others.  Whatever floats your boat, and all that.

----------


## drumsncode

I don't know how many of you were lucky enough to realize that Sana Syed was anchoring for Jaime Cerreta Monday night, but if you saw her, you saw a woman blow the doors off of every other anchor that appeared Monday.  It wasn't even a fair fight.  Sana Syed is my pick for the next darling of this town.  KFOR needs to hire her and put her on primetime hours.

----------


## Big C

^^^^Even though she had on an outfit that looked like she got it from a old kung fu movie set garage sale, yeah I agree with you.

----------


## drumsncode

> ^^^^Even though she had on an outfit that looked like she got it from a old kung fu movie set garage sale, yeah I agree with you.


I love it!  I KNEW I'd seen that outfit somewhere!  Maybe it was from Jet Li's "Fist of Legend", one of his best flicks.  That's a great one.  Only Sana can wear fashions like that and pull it off.  Kelly Ogle would have looked terrible in that. ;-)

Wait...I just thought of the movie: "Crouching Anchor Hidden Dragon".  Yeah, that must be it.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Kung Fu Hustle is the best movie of all time.

----------

